# R222 Carnauba Wax - Opinions Please



## David.A (Feb 14, 2012)

Just ordered some R222 Carnauba (not the 100%) - read some good reviews on this but has anyone tried and tested it?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a good wax really nice finish,great beading,fool proof to use but it does not last long at all.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

as above really but does leave a very nice finish the perfect summer wax.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent finish,brilliant to use but does drop off quickly so as said ideal for summer use


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

David.A said:


> Just ordered some R222 Carnauba (not the 100%) - read some good reviews on this but has anyone tried and tested it?


How odd I have just applied some of this to my car today :thumb:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep have to agree its a very good wax... so much so we will be stocking it very soon!


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice to use. it was the first carnuba I used and actually put it on bare handed.:thumb:
A little tip. Dont let it DRY!! If it dry's it can be a cow to get off so buff it up wehilst still damp and you will be fine.
If you do miss a bit and it goes on hard just a little more on top and it will soften. 
The drip wet look is cool.
I often top up during the summer with a wash, rinse and WAX.
Ming the Helpful


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ming said:


> Nice to use. it was the first carnuba I used and actually put it on bare handed.:thumb:
> A little tip. Dont let it DRY!! * If it dry's it can be a cow to get off so buff it up wehilst still damp and you will be fine.*
> If you do miss a bit and it goes on hard just a little more on top and it will soften.
> The drip wet look is cool.
> ...


Are we on about the same product? (grey lid tub)
Must have left this application on approaching an hour as I was faffing about doing stuff in the house, doddle to use :thumb:


----------



## David.A (Feb 14, 2012)

Avanti said:


> How odd I have just applied some of this to my car today :thumb:


Does it come with an applicator? How long did you leave it to cure before buffing? Thanks in advance, Dave


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Ming said:


> Dont let it DRY!! If it dry's it can be a cow to get off so buff it up wehilst still damp and you will be fine.


you're joking right? 

You can leave this on the paint for a week and it's still a one swipe removal! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Are we on about the same product? (grey lid tub)
> Must have left this application on approaching an hour as I was faffing about doing stuff in the house, doddle to use :thumb:


Blue lid.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

David.A said:


> Just ordered some R222 Carnauba (not the 100%) - read some good reviews on this but has anyone tried and tested it?


It's a fantastic wax, very wet looking. It gives a very nice silvery liquid shimmer to the paint. It doesn't darken the paint at all. It's a hard wax, extremely easy to apply and remove, on par with CG5050. Looks don't last that long, but if you wax every month or so you'll be fine.

I prefer the Vics concours, but the P21S/R222 concours is great on lighter colours!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

David.A said:


> Does it come with an applicator? How long did you leave it to cure before buffing? Thanks in advance, Dave


I bought mine off one of the members here, so it didn't come with an applicator, I had purchased some R222 paint cleanser and wanted to try that out, so used the two today, beading is awesome and when I have used it in the past it lasts a good 2-3 months and that is power washing the vehicle with high ph solutions and no top ups. It's that easy to use that if you do need to top up, then just use some more product :thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I used this on my car last year. Took the car to GTI Inters and I was getting asked a lot about what I used. Have a black metallic Golf and it was superb. Consistency of vaseline!

But downside is durability. Mine would last two weeks before the beading changed. I kept topping it up every two weeks so no idea how long it truly would last.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Very good wax for its shine and wet look. Very oily, maybe a touch too oily so on dark colours can look smeary under certain light conditions. I'd actually class it more of a glaze+wax to be honest. Water really flys off the paint when driving in the rain.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> Blue lid.


As you were, I somehow missed the OP had put (not the 100%), it is the 100% I refer to


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Great wax. One of the few out there that really add something to the finish. So easy to use it's scary! Love the stuff. I tend to re-wax the Landie every 3-4 weeks during the summer anyway so alternate between this and Prima Banana Gloss...top stuff.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## KneeDragr (Dec 5, 2011)

Great wax, I use it on my Corvette. I don't care about durability as its driven only occasionally, and garage kept. I would not use it on a daily driver. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## David.A (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok guys so order arrived today and I had a little go at 6pm tonight on half a panel which I had already washed, clayed, polished and sealed at the weekend. WOW! What an swesome product, easy as hell to apply (it seems to soften once out of the tub?! temperature?!) On then 5 minutes and a buff off left an immaculate shine and of course I gave a bead test too. 5 stars.


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry to bring an old thread back to life, this was one of the top google results when i typed in the name of it.

Somebody applied some to the front wing of my car today to show me what its like. I'd never heard of it before, but wow it certainly made it gleam. The colour is a dark greeny blue and it looked so glossy. 

I intend to get some once i've had the car machine polished in couple week time. Bit pricey but hopefully it won't let me down. Be interesting to see just how well it does bead when i wash the car again next weekend.

Any products that will give me the same results but maybe bit better in durability? Then again, i shouldnt have to worry as car stays in the garage when not in use and i only use it on a weekend.


----------

